# Crappie



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

We caught a few slabs Sunday and it was a beautiful day.
When you see Damman and Chris holding a crappie and it looks like a nice one you better believe it, they are big ole boys!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great job and nice Crappie guys!!!!


----------



## SASFishing (May 3, 2019)

Great mess of fish! Awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice mess of crappie, somebodyâ€™s gonna be eatin good for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice going


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice racer.... Actually they're all nice.....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

SK we are fish killing meat hunters! You can see one of the jig buckets in the top pic the one with a dip net lol!
I only use jigs when they will readily impale themselves on one and Iâ€™m out of minnows.
I love the thump though whether it be flounder or crappie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> SK we are fish killing meat hunters! You can see one of the jig buckets in the top pic the one with a dip net lol!
> I only use jigs when they will readily impale themselves on one and Iâ€™m out of minnows.
> I love the thump though whether it be flounder or crappie.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Minnas or jigs as long as the crappie get in the boat is what matters......
I just like the added challenge of getn'um on jigs.....


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

silentkilla said:


> Minnas or jigs as long as the crappie get in the boat is what matters......
> I just like the added challenge of getn'um on jigs.....


you every try tipping your jigs with those powerbait crappie nibbles? I've had decent luck with those...
snookered


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Snookered said:


> you every try tipping your jigs with those powerbait crappie nibbles? I've had decent luck with those...
> snookered


Yes I use those a lot along with several other scents..... Work great....


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> SK we are fish killing meat hunters! You can see one of the jig buckets in the top pic the one with a dip net lol!
> I only use jigs when they will readily impale themselves on one and Iâ€™️m out of minnows.
> I love the thump though whether it be flounder or crappie.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What's the feeling on the Crappie population on Livingston? It's been hard to find them around me the last few years but I think they might be coming back....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

gemba said:


> Whatâ€™s the feeling on the Crappie population on Livingston? Itâ€™s been hard to find them around me the last few years but I think they might be coming back....


I think that's a good assessment gemba, I rarely fish for them anymore on Livingston, but caught a couple by accident the other day. And I have heard some good reports of catches up the creeks. In the past few years any reports have been scarce. I think if we don't get a big flood the lake will have some much improved fishing for white bass, and crappie.


----------

